# Document/Spreadsheet Reader/Editor for iPhone?



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a spreadsheet where I track my spending and such, do you guys know if there's an app available where I can upload my spreadsheet (or a word document) to my iphone and make changes and sync it with my Mac?


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

nutsngum said:


> I have a spreadsheet where I track my spending and such, do you guys know if there's an app available where I can upload my spreadsheet (or a word document) to my iphone and make changes and sync it with my Mac?


I do the same. I would be interested as well if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Nothing yet.. only the ability to read files in Mail.... it's a shame they overlooked such an obvious requirement, since all Windows Mobile and Palm devices have been able to do this for years.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

kloan said:


> Nothing yet.. only the ability to read files in Mail.... it's a shame they overlooked such an obvious requirement, since all Windows Mobile and Palm devices have been able to do this for years.


Part of me agrees but there is also part of me that says why bother. It's one thing to be able to do it. It's another thing to have it be a viable function. 

The only regular document on my Palm that was in either Word or Excel format was a spreadsheet that I use to record my milage. I tried other types of documents and found that trying to do much more was tedious on the Palm. 

I would love to see a version of FileMaker for the iPhone. Perhaps that will be one of the apps that we'll see announced in January.


----------



## live4ever (Jun 23, 2003)

There's a new Google Docs interface for iPhone - go to Google.

edit: it seems that you can't add/change the info though.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

nutsngum said:


> I have a spreadsheet where I track my spending and such, do you guys know if there's an app available where I can upload my spreadsheet (or a word document) to my iphone and make changes and sync it with my Mac?


I would rather pull an eye out with a fork than read a spreadsheet (let alone edit one) on an iPhone. Talk about missing the point of an iPhone ...

Use the notes feature (or an email), then copy/paste onto a spreadsheet later. I daresay that if you were handy with scripting or automator, you could write an email in a certain format, send it to a pre-set-up address, and have Automator open the email, extract the data and put it into Numbers automatically.

Not that *I* could do this mind you ...


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

chas_m said:


> I would rather pull an eye out with a fork than read a spreadsheet (let alone edit one) on an iPhone. Talk about missing the point of an iPhone ...
> 
> Use the notes feature (or an email), then copy/paste onto a spreadsheet later. I daresay that if you were handy with scripting or automator, you could write an email in a certain format, send it to a pre-set-up address, and have Automator open the email, extract the data and put it into Numbers automatically.
> 
> Not that *I* could do this mind you ...


My little mileage spreadsheet is about as much as I'd put on one: date, starting mileage, ending mileage, clients visited. But you're right, anything more than that and forget it. 

The automator idea might work, however I'd prefer to see an iPhone version of FileMaker. There is a lot of potential for small 4-5 field applications that could sync back to a larger application running on your Mac.


----------

